# Donald Duck



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Did you ever read or watch Donald Duck? Youth memories or do still sneakingly....?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't avoid him now days................... No sneaking required!


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

As a child I was very fond of the Carl Barks-drawn Dell comics books of the 1950s. They are being reissued as part of a 6,000-page, 30 volume complete Barks Donald/Scrooge set at a prohibitive price so I will just have to be content with my memories.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Of course. I never could do the voice, though.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

My mom read comics of Donald Duck back in Finland, but he was called something different there. _Aku Ankka:
_
https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aku_Ankka


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

_Aku Ankka_ has been _very_ popular in Finland since early 1950's. It's very hard to find someone here who doesn't like him. No one's seen the cartoons, however. _Aku Ankka_ means Carl Barks, and all his European followers who made comics.

I have some fond memories of him myself!!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

American cartoons and American politics? *Barf*


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

In the sixties, we had a subscription to the weekly Dutch magazine. Good memories. Of course I was 6-8 or so when I read them.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> American cartoons and American politics? *Barf*


The Donald Duck comics is mostly a European phenomenon mostly made in Denmark and Italy.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I never saw Donald Duck but I believe his Lear was magnificent.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Can't avoid him now days................... No sneaking required!
> 
> View attachment 91432


lol lol rotfwl!!!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, I watched Donald Duck but I prefer Mickey Mouse! Relevantly, I listen to most of its soundtrack after 30 years: The ride of Valkyries, William tell overture, Hungarian dance, etc


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

But the Rabbit was better


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Donald Duck, and his friend Winnie the Poo, are obscene and should be banned from TC. I mean, seriously, who goes around wearing a shirt and no pants? Not even underwear!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

DD was OK but I was never a Disney fan, really - I preferred some of the WB stuff, esp. Foghorn Leghorn and Roadrunner/Wile E Coyote. The only cartoon character I used to really dislike was Bugs Bunny, whom I found both annoying and unfunny - I wouldn't have minded one bit if he had ended up being cooked in a stew with his own carrot.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

I watched Donald Duck but I don't remember that I ever read any Disney comics or picture books (Italian comics are the most popular in my country, we never had any American comics as far as I remember). My favourite Disney cartoon characters were Chip 'n' Dale. My favourite Disney movie was _Bedknobs and Broomsticks_, with Dame Angela Lansbury and David Tomlinson (I watched _Bedknobs and Broomsticks_ on our local TV station probably more than ten times). P.S. I forgot _The Fox and the Hound_, great cartoon, one of my favourite.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

